# Sad songs



## FatCat (Sep 5, 2012)

Sometimes I really just like to listen to songs that make me sad. I don't know if anyone else likes to do this, but 9/10 times it is accompanied by a bottle of vodka. So! Post some sad songs, this is mine.


----------



## FatCat (Sep 5, 2012)

And of course this, although I only use this song on really bad days.


----------



## FatCat (Sep 5, 2012)

And this since I'm on a roll here.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 5, 2012)

I get about as far as Holst's Planet Suite
Neptune is a fave HOLST - Neptune from "The Planets Suite" - YouTube
If I need something more contemplative
Nimrod by Elgar: Edward Elgar - Nimrod - YouTube
And if rousing or stirring is needed:
Barber: Samuel Barber - Adagio for Strings, op.11 - YouTube


----------



## ArelEndan (Sep 5, 2012)

I've been playing the soundtrack for _Les Miserables_ a lot lately. Eponine's songs in particular always make me sad, but I keep listening to them. I think my family is getting tired of hearing me sing On My Own.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 5, 2012)

Can't beat James Galway for a bit of emotion...

Poulenc FLUTE SONATA (2nd Mov.) / James Galway - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9LIaldKzw8&feature=relmfu


----------



## ArelEndan (Sep 5, 2012)

Butterfly said:


> Can't beat James Galway for a bit of emotion...



I love James Galway! Especially his Enchanted Forest album and when he plays popular songs, like My Heart Will Go On and Hero.


----------



## Ireth (Sep 5, 2012)

When I feel the need for a sad song, I usually go with Evanescence. They also have some good angry songs as well.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## ALB2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

ArelEndan said:


> I've been playing the soundtrack for _Les Miserables_ a lot lately. Eponine's songs in particular always make me sad, but I keep listening to them. I think my family is getting tired of hearing me sing On My Own.



Indeed. The one which makes me blub is when Valjean sings "bring him home." Oh and when the Phantom sings "masquerade" to the music box in phantom. Man I worked on that show a few years back and still blubbed every night.


----------



## Penpilot (Sep 5, 2012)

Departure from Gattica


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 5, 2012)

How about Nanci Griffith's excellent cover of a song by the late, great Townes Van Zandt?


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Sep 6, 2012)

Anything by H.I.M., Godspeed by The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, Dear God by Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## Jess A (Sep 6, 2012)

Most of the songs from the _In Bruges_ soundtrack.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 6, 2012)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> Most of the songs from the _In Bruges_ soundtrack.


Apparently the same team [writer, director, actors etc] are making another film... "like _In Bruges_ but not really"...


----------



## FatCat (Sep 7, 2012)

This is a whole lot of sad in here. God help me next time I drink, pity-party here I come!


----------



## Jess A (Sep 8, 2012)

CupofJoe said:


> Apparently the same team [writer, director, actors etc] are making another film... "like _In Bruges_ but not really"...



Would love to see it. It was such a weird film. My brother went to Bruges a couple of years ago and went up the tower from the film. Very funny.


----------



## SlimShady (Sep 8, 2012)

Kind of a sad song.  Always Be Me - Dierks Bentley - YouTube

One of the saddest songs I've ever heard.  Johnny Cash - Hurt - YouTube

A masterpiece of melancholy.  Sun Kil moon, Heron Blue - YouTube


----------



## FatCat (Sep 13, 2012)

Had to post this one.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Jess A (Sep 18, 2012)

SlimShady said:


> A masterpiece of melancholy.  Sun Kil moon, Heron Blue - YouTube



A very melancholic song. Great band, great album. I'd have suggested this one if you hadn't already.


----------



## Aravelle (Oct 24, 2012)

...I have found my forum, truly.

Apocalyptica - Bittersweet - YouTube , Broken Iris - A New Hope - YouTube


----------

